# War of the Sendros: Warbands



## WaroftheSendros (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey guys,


I recently launched a KickStarter campaign for a game that has been a long time in the making. It is my personal favourite game and a hot hit at my local gaming store. I'm trying to release a set of miniatures as part of a starter set so any funding will be happily received and you'll receive a fantastic prize at the end. Check it out here and I'd love to hear your feedback.


http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1843596981/war-of-the-sendros-warbands


Looking forward to sharing War of the Sendros with everyone that gets involved, and maybe even a couple of you will become heroes within the game itself.


War of the Sendros


----------



## Baddreams (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll check this out. Good luck with your kickstarter. I just launched my own for a custom design table. The Table has 8 plank inserts that make up the table top. you could put your board on one side of the planks and then you could flip the boards over when you stop the game to make it back to a regular table. Please check It out. 
Just search Limitless Table on Kickstarter


----------

